# Summer Sherbet



## theleopardcake (Apr 27, 2007)

Summer is approaching! I got this cool shirt on my visit to Berkeley for only $7 and was inspired by it. I'm not a fan of matching eye makeup to clothes, but this seemed too fun to pass on.
This tutorial isn't nearly as entertaining as my previous tutorial, but I'll try my best to keep you from snoozing!

Products (excluding foundation and brow stuff):
(ALL MAC)
- bitter e/s
- nylon e/s
- amber lights e/s
- surreal e/s
- humid e/s
- club e/s
- teal p/g
- peaches blush
(others)
- false lashes
- eye liner

1. start with a "bare" face. my face isn't really completely naked here, but let's pretend that my face is super nasty.








2. Mineral foundation! Swirl, swirl, swirl!!







3. Buff that magic dust onto your face.







4. Fill in, draw, groom, pet, braid (?) your eyebrows.







5. You should look like this: (well, not entirely. i look rather displeased and deeply troubled...)







6. Urban Decay Primer Potion...or any other primer of your choice. 







7. Blend and smooth it out all over your eyelids like painting over a blank canvas so that it looks like absolute perfection. kidding







8. I used nylon e/s as my highlight. 







9. Pack some of that bitter e/s onto your large shadow brush. pack it good!







10. Yum. Bitter e/s on a bitter-lookin gal!







11. Use fix + or whatever you want to SLIGHTLY dampen your brush with teal pigment.







12. Apply the teal onto your outer corners. The loose powder appeared out of nowhere.







13. BLENDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD







14. Pack some surreal e/s onto your brush. i don't think the shadow lives up to its name. weirdos. what's so surreal about this icy blueness?







15. Apply surreal on top of/over the teal pigment to blend in and to cover the harsh lines left by mean Teal.







16. Should look like this. can you see the difference? probably not =(







17. Amber lights e/s returns after a triumphant appearance on my previous tutorial!!!!! Apply it on your inner corners:







18. Humid e/s is like, "i want to mingle with the other green shadows". So i let him.







19. But Humid was like, "I want to camoflauge". So I blended him in. He's so picky, ain't he?







20. The green shadows wanted to go to the club, but they were unfortunately stuck onto my eyelids. So, I brought the club (e/s) TO THEM...under my lower lash line. God i'm lame. Also, DO YOU SEE THE BROWN EYELINER ON TOP?!?!?!?! I skipped a picture of my eyes closed with the eyeliner showing. It looked horrendous.







21. So put on some of your most appropriate daytime look falsies and get some of that peachy blush. I used Style.







22. Finally! Apply some cute, fresh, sheer berry gloss.







NOW GO SHOW IT OFFFFFF






(also showing off my new piercing)





















PLEASE LEAVE ME SOME LOVIN CUS I'M DEPRIVED!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 27, 2007)

very nice. what brand mineral foundation did you use?


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_very nice. what brand mineral foundation did you use?_

 
thanks! i use bare minerals


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 27, 2007)

you are so effing cute. Seriously.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 27, 2007)

what shade is it? light? medium beige?


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 27, 2007)

great look and colors on you.. cool new piercing!


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_what shade is it? light? medium beige?_

 
i use medium tan


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_you are so effing cute. Seriously._

 
puhlease.
LOOK AT YOU SEXY MAMA!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 

 
_puhlease.
LOOK AT YOU SEXY MAMA!_

 
Yes but you actually make tutorials that don't suck.
AND have good eyebrows and perfect skin. I could hate you for that but I like you too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 again I say, you're so effing cute!!


----------



## whitn3yly (Apr 27, 2007)

What kind of false lashes are you using?? They look so natural and gorgeous! You should totally make more tutorials, they're so funny and creative!!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 27, 2007)

That was a very entertaining and wonderful tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice to see you post again.

I have to say you have really blossomed beautifully


----------



## Simi (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you for the tutorial. you are gorgeous.....


----------



## deadsexpuppet (Apr 28, 2007)

I love bitter <3


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 28, 2007)

this is such a beautiful look for you!


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 28, 2007)

very pretty 
thanks for the tut


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 28, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## pink_candy (Apr 28, 2007)

haha luv this tutorial


----------



## kimmy (Apr 28, 2007)

eeee i love this! thank you.


----------



## Midgard (Apr 28, 2007)

Beautiful! Thanks for posting!


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 28, 2007)

love the tutorial. thanks! =]


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Apr 28, 2007)

f##K YES!! YOU FINALLY POSTED!!!!!!!! YAY~i've been waiting for you to post!!!! I LOVE YOUR TUTS! (not to sound creepy or anything)


----------



## Kellyjelly (Apr 28, 2007)

you are gorgeous. 
i love your makeup!
its absolutely beautiful.
----
off topic~ 
where did you get your rook pierced at? and how much? it looks hot!


----------



## magi (Apr 28, 2007)

This is a very pretty look. I like it a lot... Great job - thanks for sharin'


----------



## Emmi (Apr 28, 2007)

You look soo beautiful!!


----------



## miko (Apr 28, 2007)

that's so purty!!


----------



## user79 (Apr 28, 2007)

I like how you described everything, that was entertaining!


----------



## Blush (Apr 28, 2007)

Beautiful tutorial ¡¡¡¡


----------



## berri_yumz (Apr 28, 2007)

I loooovvveeee this!  I always love simple, bright springy looks like this.

Also, what kind of falsies are you using.  I've never seen a more daytime appropriate pair.

tia <3


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 28, 2007)

i adore you


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 29, 2007)

Bean!!!!!!!!! Ur A Supa Model


----------



## applefrite (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Graziella*K (Apr 29, 2007)

You look adorable and these colors really suit you ! that's a weel done make up ... and it "brightens" your complexion very nicely ! I love your piercing by the way, really cute !

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the tut! You did a great job! You made it very fun, entertaining, and made your application look so easy!!! WONDERFULLY made tutorial girl


----------



## kalice (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, your captions are adorable!


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 29, 2007)

you look so pretty! i love this!


----------



## breathless (Apr 30, 2007)

cuute shirt! and very cute tut! i really love the summerness of it =]]


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *berri_yumz* 

 
_I loooovvveeee this!  I always love simple, bright springy looks like this.

Also, what kind of falsies are you using.  I've never seen a more daytime appropriate pair.

tia <3_

 
thank you!
i'm actually wearing these falsies by a korean cosmetic company/line called Shisem.


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kellyjelly* 

 
_you are gorgeous. 
i love your makeup!
its absolutely beautiful.
----
off topic~ 
where did you get your rook pierced at? and how much? it looks hot!_

 
thanks!
i got my rook piercing (on a complete whim!) at a place called Zebra in Berkeley, CA. the piercing itself was $20 but $24 for the jewelry and $6 for the piercing cleaning solution (which i had to throw away because I forgot to check it in before boarding on the plant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamgrape1119* 

 
_f##K YES!! YOU FINALLY POSTED!!!!!!!! YAY~i've been waiting for you to post!!!! I LOVE YOUR TUTS! (not to sound creepy or anything)_

 
omg hahahaa i am BEYOND flattered!
i will try my best to make more tutorials (perhaps soon, when i find a look that actually looks decent on me haaha)


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_That was a very entertaining and wonderful tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice to see you post again.

I have to say you have really blossomed beautifully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*you* are gorgeous


----------



## kalice (Apr 30, 2007)

i just realized there's a sailormoon poster in the background...(!)

brings back soooo many memories!


----------



## Edie (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree with all the people above. I love your tuts because not only are they informative but they have a 'happy and lighthearted' feel to them...

Love the piercing too!!!


----------



## nickaboo (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamgrape1119* 

 
_f##K YES!! YOU FINALLY POSTED!!!!!!!! YAY~i've been waiting for you to post!!!! I LOVE YOUR TUTS! (not to sound creepy or anything)_

 
ITA! love it, love your comments, just love you basically haha.


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh I love it!  Pastels don't work well with my coloring so I really love that this is light and summery with being pastel and pale!

Now.. unfortunatly.. I need to go buy about 4 new eye shadows.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Apr 30, 2007)

Aw, so pretty!!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 1, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## badkittekitte (May 1, 2007)

i love the look...going to have to try this..thanks for posting


----------



## gabre (May 1, 2007)

gosh!!! i love it!!! 
very nice!!!


----------



## honeybee1959 (May 1, 2007)

Great tutorial! And fun to read, too.


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2007)

I love this look and your tut. You are hilarious!  And one hot mama! woohoo!!


----------



## swtginbug (May 3, 2007)

very nice tut and so pretty! thank you! also i wanted to ask what do you use to fill in your brows? TIA.


----------



## annejlee8 (May 3, 2007)

i love how u have the sailor moon poster in the back! =)


----------



## missmacqtr (May 3, 2007)

very pretty ! what lahes is this?


----------



## Miss World (May 4, 2007)

I love the colors! thanks for making this tut


----------



## crunchiee (May 5, 2007)

hey hon..u look cute..ncie tutorial!!love the colour combo..n i dig your piercing..pretty sweet..!!


----------



## Devon (May 6, 2007)

You look so gorgeus but cute at the same time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A question: what's on your lips? It gives you a lovely effect.


----------



## arabian girl (May 6, 2007)

cute!!


----------



## Brianne333 (May 7, 2007)

I LOVE this look!  I cannot wait to try this one myself.  I really love your tutorials too, I like that you don't get too complicated!  Thank you!


----------



## lethaldesign (May 7, 2007)

this has got to be the most entertaining tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but informative too!! loves it


----------



## glued2mac (May 9, 2007)

cute tut!  the colors are awesome!


----------



## missgingerlee (May 9, 2007)

I did this look today and I LOVED it, as did the people I was working with. They all said it made my green eyes even greener, so thank you for such a rockin' tut.


----------



## xedenx (May 10, 2007)

Your sense of humor kills me haha!


your tuts are great, and cute piercing!


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 12, 2007)

Great Tut Girlie! I Love How You Totally Rock And Own This Look! :notworthy:


----------



## laura-doll (May 12, 2007)

ooo  i love this


----------



## mac.lovers (May 19, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## MACisME (May 19, 2007)

you're the cutest thing!


----------



## ch33tah (May 19, 2007)

cute ^_^


----------



## BlahWah (May 23, 2007)

Beautiful!  And you make it look so simple. I'm gonna try this out today!


----------



## aquadisia (May 24, 2007)

.


----------



## viverr (Jun 6, 2007)

omg u look amazing! i'm a total beginner and have no clue how i should apply eyeshadow = )


----------



## yoonjungifer (Jun 6, 2007)

Awesome tutorial! Looks beautiful on you! ^_^


----------



## thenovice (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow you are gorgeous and i LOVE LOVE LOVE that shirt! Also, what kind of eyelashes are those?


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 6, 2007)

omg im sooo jealous of ur piercing i wanted 2 get that sooo bad but i still cant sleep on my right side b/c my industrial.....nd great tut!!!


----------



## susu (Jun 7, 2007)

beauuuuuuutiful and very cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





))


----------



## daFilli (Jun 13, 2007)

cute! u remind me of Devin Aoki a lil bit. =]


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 13, 2007)

It looks super great on you!


----------



## JoyZz (Jun 15, 2007)

Very pretty... i shall try this out sometime.

Is meduim tan darker or lighter than meduim beige in Bare Essentials?
Just wondering because i use meduim beige.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JoyZz* 

 
_Very pretty... i shall try this out sometime.

Is meduim tan darker or lighter than meduim beige in Bare Essentials?
Just wondering because i use meduim beige._

 
I'm not sure, but i'd assume that medium tan is darker


----------



## Misty (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi. I think I sent you a PM. I'm not sure if you got it. But yeah, I just wanted to ask where you got those falsies. Anywhere In NorCal I can go to find them? Thanks!


----------



## mariecinder (Jun 29, 2007)

You're so gorgeous I can't stand it!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jun 29, 2007)

Holy crap, you're goregous. Awesome tut.


----------



## gRiZeLda (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! u've changed s0o0o0oo0o0o MUCH! do u remember ur first days on specktra? cuz i do. ( weird huh?) ur GREAT at MU application!!


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gRiZeLda* 

 
_OMG! u've changed s0o0o0oo0o0o MUCH! do u remember ur first days on specktra? cuz i do. ( weird huh?) ur GREAT at MU application!!_

 
yes i remember!!! i was looking back at my old posts and thought "WHAT THE HELL WAS I THINKING?!?!"
hahaha i really hope i have improved


----------



## missli422 (Jul 1, 2007)

GREAT tutorial!! i love your hair too =)


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 2, 2007)

That was pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I loveee your rook. I noticed it on the first picture. Looks great on you!


----------



## preciouusss (Jul 8, 2007)

I like your l/g. Is that by MAC?


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

soooo pretty!!! I have to try it too...=)


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *preciouusss* 

 
_I like your l/g. Is that by MAC?_

 
thank you.
no, it is not. it's Red Currant by Dior. lemme find the link for you:

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ego  ryId=1073

there ya go!


----------



## Bybs (Jul 9, 2007)

Your such a natural beauty. You look gorgeous with or without make-up.


----------



## preciouusss (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 

 
_thank you.
no, it is not. it's Red Currant by Dior. lemme find the link for you:

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ego  ryId=1073

there ya go!_

 
thanks a lot


----------



## Sweet Misery (Sep 27, 2007)

omg ur makeup tutorial was awesome! =D where did u buy your falsies? they're one of the most natural i've ever seen. and do you have any tips on filling in eyebrows?


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 28, 2007)

I love this it's so gorgeous! Plus it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## iheartangE (Sep 28, 2007)

First off, you are hilarious!  Second, you are absolutely GORGEOUS!  And finally, I LOVE the eyes in this tut-you're so awesome!  Rock on!!!


----------



## Angelah (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome tutorial girl!  I loved reading through it too lol... nice story


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 28, 2007)

awesome! i love the lashes! pretty


----------



## c h a r (Nov 23, 2007)

pretty pretty =]


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Dec 4, 2007)

That is a great tutorial.  And you are sooooo beautiful.  You should be a model.
p.s. I love the rook piercing.  How bad did it hurt?  I really want to get one.


----------



## Joyness (Dec 4, 2007)

Sooo pretty! This is a great tut and your commentary made me giggle


----------



## jezzy (Dec 4, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 7, 2007)

you're gorgeous!! and this is a great tutorial!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 7, 2007)

looks so nice, i love the colors!


----------



## tchristi (Jan 27, 2008)

braid? so funny i really love this look.


----------



## angeluv009 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ur skin is perfection!!!


----------



## Sparklz55 (Mar 19, 2008)

you are totally adorable!

I use sherbert type shadows all the time cuz for some reason they mak eme look more tan!

let me know where you got that shirt!


----------



## minakokanmuri (May 6, 2008)

Very pretty look! Love Sailor Moon in the background


----------



## cuiran (May 28, 2008)

This is so soft and pretty!


----------



## yupitzTara (May 28, 2008)

Cute look. im inspired... off to do my makeup!


----------



## ItaliNicki (May 28, 2008)

The greens look very pretty on you! Thanks for the tut


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 29, 2008)

very well done! Thank You!


----------



## Sugarae2000 (May 30, 2008)

I love your look.  Beautiful. BTW cool piercing... did it hurt as much as getting your earlobes pierced or much more?


----------



## mochajavalatte (May 30, 2008)

OK I laughed throughout the whole thing!! Your comments are HILARIOUS!! LOVE IT!! KEEP IT UP


----------



## Pluie (Jun 3, 2008)

Ur MUT is so great ^^ love the last photo :X


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## User93 (Jun 18, 2008)

your skintone is soooooooo beautiful! Damn, your skin looks flawless, so healthy & glowy. Amazing. And thanks for the great tut


----------

